# root Passwort ändern



## Thomas Hoffmann (14. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte dass root Passwort für mein isp-config ändern. Nur ist das aber auch das Passwort für die Datenbank für ISP-Config.

Kann ich dies tun, ohne das Passwort auf der Datenbank zu ändern, oder kann es sein, das ISP-Config dann nicht mehr startet?


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## planet_fox (15. Jan. 2008)

Kannst du machen ISP Config hat eine eigene Benutzerverwaltung, dieses steht in der ISPConfig Datenbank.Also kannst du ohne weiteres das Passwort ändern

Du darfst nur nicht das Passwort in der config unter


```
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php
```
geändert werden, denn dieses Passwort ist das selbe wie dein mysqlserver Passwort und muss auch so bleiben.


----------

